# The Gladiator Falls



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 26, 2018)

Here is my new track, hope you take 3 minutes and listen to the history of a Gladiators final battle...


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 27, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Here is my new track, hope you take 3 minutes and listen to the history of a Gladiators final battle...


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone has some feedback?


----------



## tav.one (Jan 27, 2018)

It's nice, love the choirs.
I'd remove the phaser/flanger effect from the strings in the starting & will work more on the mixing to make this better.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 27, 2018)

Very well done! Personally I like the phasing effect on the strings, but would consider darkening it just a tiny bit. I think the drum at 2:11 is a little too "EDM" in context with the rest of the track, but that's no deal breaker. Overall it sounds great.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 27, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Very well done! Personally I like the phasing effect on the strings, but would consider darkening it just a tiny bit. I think the drum at 2:11 is a little too "EDM" in context with the rest of the track, but that's no deal breaker. Overall it sounds great.



I agree, the phasing should be darker. Now it sounds a bit too «happy» I guess.

Yes, the big drum at 2:11 I struggeled to get Ok, and ageee its a bit edm..

Siggestions in what library to find better big drums? Have omnisphere2, komplete ultimate, hybrid tools 2, deep perc beds 2... and some more


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 28, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Here is my new track, hope you take 3 minutes and listen to the history of a Gladiators final battle...




I actually like the whole beginning up to one minute and then comes the very typical ingridients with string ostinato and drums which of course work perfectly fine in this genre. Actually I would spent a bit more time in programming those string lines which tend often to sound a bit robotic to my ears. I know..that this is not the easiest thing to do because Spiccato Articulations repeated on the same note has no intention in the sample Plus they sound different because string players tend use up and downbow with intention and groove. And that is the main reason I have also with a lots of other tracks from other other composers here: Missing a bit of the GROOVE. These kinds of rhythms needs imo more of a groove to catch in for the listener. To fix that you need to learn to perform those lines acurate but with a human groove.


----------



## jhughes (Jan 28, 2018)

That whole part beginning at 1:05 I can hear a TON of different rhythms to put there. 
I think you would get more out of studying percussion and rhythm than anything else given this style of music.
I'm starting to question whether or not the usual suspects of "study orchestration/development/scores/harmony" really is the best advice for you. If I was trying to write something in a similar vein I would be more concerned about the rhythm almost like a guy making "beats" would be. It's very ambient.
Learn how to imply 3 over 4, 6 over 4, 12 over 4, 5 over 4 and about polyrhythms, clave, time signatures.
Put some of that behind this epic viking choral music, and the checks might roll in


----------



## dannymc (Feb 2, 2018)

hey mads i've listened to a few of your tracks and you are definitely improving. i really liked the choir in this one and the phaser on the strings. one thing thou is you always seem to lack drive in the track and i think its because of your percussion. its always very weak. you need to start experimenting more with layering percussion. start understanding frequency zones and where certain instruments sit. to make a big sound you need to start using that spectrum from 30HZ to 20khz. keep at it man  

Danny


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Feb 2, 2018)

dannymc said:


> hey mads i've listened to a few of your tracks and you are definitely improving. i really liked the choir in this one and the phaser on the strings. one thing thou is you always seem to lack drive in the track and i think its because of your percussion. its always very weak. you need to start experimenting more with layering percussion. start understanding frequency zones and where certain instruments sit. to make a big sound you need to start using that spectrum from 30HZ to 20khz. keep at it man
> 
> Danny


Wow, this is new territory for me.... Can you give som examples? Thanx for feedback!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Feb 2, 2018)

A new version with Clara Sorace on vocals.


----------



## dannymc (Feb 2, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Wow, this is new territory for me.... Can you give som examples? Thanx for feedback!



just listen to all the best professional tracks out there, you will hear it with your ears the difference between their tracks and yours. one of the main reasons is in the production and a big part of a good production is layering.

Danny


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 2, 2018)

@dannymc , please allow me to disagree 

20hz-30hz is very, very low. Most audio systems don't even reproduce these frequencies.

You are absolutely right when you say percussions are crucial to this type of music. But if the secret for a good production lied in that sub frequency range, how would you explain that the professional trailer tracks sound HUGE even when listening on small speakers / phones / ipads / whatever ?

In fact, I also disagree that layering is going to solve any issue in the low frequency range. In my experience, one or two carefully chosen, well balanced samples are always sounding better than stacking elements over and over.

When orchestrating, the lower you go, the more careful you need to be with your chords and your voicings, unless you're going for a muddy/chaotic effect. Mixing works the same way.

EDIT : Annnnnnd, I misread your post, @dannymc, sorry ! 30hz - 20khz it is


----------



## dannymc (Feb 2, 2018)

> EDIT : Annnnnnd, I misread your post, @dannymc, sorry ! 30hz - 20khz it is



basically all i was saying is use the full spectrum range open to him so that the sound opens up a bit more and doesn't sound so small. just my opinion feel free to disagree of course. 

Danny


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 2, 2018)

dannymc said:


> basically all i was saying is use the full spectrum range open to him so that the sound opens up a bit more and doesn't sound so small. just my opinion feel free to disagree of course.
> 
> Danny


Yes, as I said I misread your post, thought you were talking "20hz to 30hz". Mea culpa !


----------

